

I wonder if marissa mayer wants to sell the company - diegolo
http://uk.businessinsider.com/yahoo-exec-i-wonder-if-marissa-mayer-wants-to-sell-the-company-2015-4?r=US

======
greenyoda
In order to sell Yahoo, she'd have to find a company that:

(1) had enough money to buy Yahoo (the market cap of Yahoo is $40.52B[1])

(2) had a plausible reason to want to buy Yahoo (instead of spending that
money on its own business or some other potential acquisitions)

(3) was willing to pay anything close to its current market value (if they
offered less than that, it wouldn't be a good deal for Yahoo's shareholders).

I can't think of any such buyer.

[1]
[http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=yhoo&ql=1](http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=yhoo&ql=1)

~~~
diegolo
Apple.

